# Hi Just In This Canava 17 Jewels Made In Canada?



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i like odd watches i found this one just like the way it looked so had to have not sure why what am i like. anyway took the watch apart to have a look at the movememt as it says canada on the dial this is what i found inside it says canada on the movement see photos ,then inside back case says american watch factory ltd canave canada.also says canada on the filp out bar at the back of the outer case nice the way it works when you open or close the leather case. but looks a lot like a swiss movement to me not that i know much about this stuff please let me know if you have any other onfo on this travel / purse watch for me it look nice on my desk top for now my wife likes it too.all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi guys also what year late 40s or 50s i think? all the best woody77.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Movement looks like an Enicar 410 or something from that family

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Enicar_410










I suspect it was assembled in Canada (possibly the case made in Canada) with an imported Enicar movement


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

bjohnson said:


> Movement looks like an Enicar 410 or something from that family
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&Enicar_410
> 
> ...


 hi yes it looks like that movement but why put canada on the movement if its made there all a bit odd was it to do with taxes as it was in the uk do you think.all the best woody77.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure why Canada is on the movement but there hasn't been any movements made here since the late 1800s

Lots of watch assemblers though (using imported movements from other countries)


----------

